# first time mummys giving birth



## maratobe

:flower: hey all!!!
i am a first time mummy and i am actually really scared haha i havent thought about a birth plan yet or how i am gonna manage or anything....anyone else in the same boat as me??
:hugs:


----------



## lb

Hello! I gave birth to my first 5 months ago, and I went with no birth plan and just my mother to help me labor the day before. The trick is not to have much of a standard. Labor will happen the way it will happen. You may find that you can handle pains without drugs, you may find that you need drugs. You may labor quicky, maybe slowly. You may deliver vaginally or C-section. The thing is, no one ever knows. I don't know your individual situation, but my advice would be to just calm down and not dwell on the actual labor and delivery (which I know is easier said than done, I was a nervous wreck!) I really wished I hadn't dwelled too much on it. Made the end of my pregnancy less enjoyable. Wow, I babbled a bit there.

Anyways, good luck with the rest of your pregnancy, labor, and delivery! I'm sure you'll do juuuust fine :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I totally agree with Lauren, you can have loose ideas about what you would like to happen, but I wouldn't recommend that you create too rigid a birthplan. Go with the flow as your body does its job and see what happens and how you cope at the time. If you need drugs to get through it then so be it.

I was really scared before my first birth its only natural, its a pretty scary thing to think about, because its a total unknown. All I can say is it wasn't half as bad as I was expecting.

You are going to be just fine!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I agree with the above. I had 6 and each one I wanted to *plan* it and to be ready but there really is no way to. Relax...you got plenty of time :)


----------



## maratobe

thank you ladies!! :)
im normally a very organised person and i like knowing what is happening....so this is scarey not knowing anything lol


----------



## teal

I agree that you can't really plan it and the best thing to to keep an open mind :flower: 
I had my heart set on a water birth at a birthing centre but all plans went out the window on the day when I was transferred to another hospital! 

It's scary not knowing but I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine :hugs: xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I gave birth almost 7 months ago. I had a birth plan wrote out and it didn't go as I planned it.

All I can say, when your in labour, listen to your body. Your body tells you what you need to do :)


----------



## xCookieDough

*^^ WSS

I had a birth plan in mind but by gosh it didn't go no where near what I had in my head haha
___XO*


----------



## sequeena

I don't think I will write a birth plan as I have to completely change what birth I am going to have. I'm not scared about the pain as I'll know it will hurt... so I think I'll just go with the flow, and make sure my partner knows what I am completely against so he can make decisions for me if needs be.


----------



## Dolphinz4

Im with ya! Im also a 1st time mommy, and Im so anxious about my LO birth- "will I have to be induced?" "will it have to be a c-sectioc?" "Will I be over-due?" Ohhh...And birth plan? I wouldnt even know how to begin- I think Im just going to let things happen as they come LoL---


----------



## maratobe

thank you girls!! heaps of advice :)


----------



## canadabear

I am a first time mommy to be too!! :flower:

Though I am not nervous about the birth/labour.. and I do feel it is best to go with your body.. I will be writing a basic birth plan.
My plan is not really for the actual birth part, but mainly for the moment LO is delivered.

I have VERY strong feelings about LO having skin-to-skin, delayed cord clamping/cutting, breastfeeding as soon as possible etc. Those are the MOST important things to me in regards to a birth plan.
If I do have to have a c-section, then I have it in my plan that I want OH to have skin-to-skin right away instead. 

The only things on the labour part of the plan for me is that I DO NOT want to be constantly offered pain meds. If I really, really feel that I cannot cope then I WILL ASK MYSELF or have OH ask for me. And that I want to be able to have an active labour (walking, moving etc as my body feels the need to), and to be able to drink / eat freely.

I think it is best to go with the flow, but have some basic idea of the things that are important to you during labour and birth. (just be prepared to change things at the time if you need to.) :flower:


----------



## kellface

I've wrote out a very brief birth plan with my midwife, but every labour is different. I think the main thing is to be open minded about everything and don't rule something out completely. 

I really want a pool birth, with just gas and air, and to be kept as mobile as possible. I really don't want an epidural etc, but I haven't completely ruled it out, and will be used as a last resort. The only thing I really don't want is to be flat on my back when it comes to the pushing etc, but obviously if i have no choice then so be it. 

It's best just to have a brief plan and know what you'd like. Don't put too much into hoping that it will go exactly as planned as the chances are that it won't, just go in there open minded and listen to your body. 

I'm a first time mum myself and am nervous as hell, but I'm hoping to go in there with an open mind and a relaxed attitude with regards to my birth plan. The most important thing is that we give birth to our babies safely, if it's not the way we wanted then so be it, as long as our little ones are out safe and sound surely that's all that matters? xxxx

My partner know what i want too which I think is important,


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Mara! I'm so happy to see that you are pregnant and so far along. I remember you from the preseed thread - you went through so much to get here! Congrats!


----------

